# New shop toy



## kvom (Jul 9, 2011)

I couldn't resist this small die filer, esp. as it came with 30 files.







The table is 6x6". The motor mount is home made but looks to be well done.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jul 9, 2011)

Good one. From what I know they can be very handy. I would love to come across one.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice one of the shops I used to work in had one . and with extra files nice find
Tin


----------



## shred (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool. I like my die-filer (posted on here somewhere ages ago). It also has a shop-made base.

A while back somebody (Bogs?) posted a good source for files-- they're getting tough to find otherwise.


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 9, 2011)

Now that is a great find, that is really nice, glad for you, Lathe Nut


----------

